# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Our new look!



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

The AB WEB site has a whole new look thanks to Jason Baliban! The new home page will become the format of the entire site, and each and every page will be transformed over the next few weeks. The Gallery will be totally re vampted, and many of the articles will be updated and expanded. I didn't tell Jason I was putting up the new home page already, but I couldn't wait any longer, I was so excited! What do you all think? How does it look? I think Jason is very talented!


----------



## Maxmillion (Mar 12, 2004)

I like the new look, I almost thought I was on the wrong website for a second, Good Job to Jason! I really must say that it has been great watching this site grow and expand over the past years. I have really enjoyed coming here to read, or to pick up some new info, or to just to check out the picture gallery to see a new tank now and then. Once again Good Job to everyone who has helped!!!!


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i really like it robert. i think that it might even help our membership out. it just looks more professional and inviting.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks for the great response!! I hope everyone likes it!!!
jB


----------

